# Screen



## BlckGTO04 (Mar 20, 2006)

I was just wondering what all the little screen on the Center can show??


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

In addition to the factor programmed stuff... this is available!

http://www.whiteautoandmedia.com/Content/programming.aspx


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Hold the Mode, and Set button at the same time while starting the Car. Then you can scroll through all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can keep the speed displayed without the left and right screens going blank? I like the digital speedo, but I'd also like to see my MPG readout at the same time.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

The way you do it is, in normal mode, put it on what you want, as far as what you want to see on the right and left screen. Then hold mode and set when you start her up and you should see the avg MPG or whatever is on the left and right that you had during normal mode. Also, when you do the hold and set thing, you can view you digital speed by just cycling through it until you see it. I hope this makes sense, Mike.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Holy crap, it’s possible? Man, I’m going to try this first thing in the morning. Thanks Raven.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

No problem. Hope it's what you were talking about.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

hmm well i tried, but no dice. Here's what i did

i set it to have the instant and overspeed by just turning the key forward. Then i held in set and mode, and started the car. I then hit mode to cylce threw but it cycled everything. What am i doing wrong??

i want overspeed and instant displayed with the speedo


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going to check on it now.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok it worked for me. Let me see if I can explain it better. Turn turn your key to on (in normal mode) and put it on where instant and overspeed is on the left and right screen ( it will work on any of the left and right screen features). After you do this, turn your car to off and take out your key. Now put you keyback in and hold set and mode and turn your car to on or start it up and the instant and overspeed should be on the right and left screen. Let me know if it works or doesn't.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

yea it kinda worked but it came up with a diagnostic screen it looks like(in the center has volts, serial numbers, petral info, rpm, mpg, drl, parking lights, etc.) the top to screens stayed as i set it last with insta and o/speed but i couldnt get the center screen to swap to mph it swaped back to range after i hit set on mph or didnt do anything when i hit the other buttons. Do you mean this? Or is there a way to set it perm till you reset to fact default?


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Doh i just read one of your other posts about it. It cleared it all up for me. Thanks. Stupid diagnostic mode! Wish it would stay set


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I know. It's a pain but it's pretty cool.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

jagyro said:


> Doh i just read one of your other posts about it. It cleared it all up for me. Thanks. Stupid diagnostic mode! Wish it would stay set


Just got time to post. Yeah, I wish it would stay set too. Worked perfectly though.


----------

